# Opinions on vented drip edge (inhaler style)?



## philipluckey (Feb 4, 2012)

(apologies if this shows up twice; using a new app for this 

 My house (in southeastern Tennessee) was built in the late 1930s, and the roof has no overhang (no soffits). I'm having it re-roofed (stripping off the multiple layers of shingles down to the planking -- from what I can tell, there looks to be 3 layers of shingles, and the lowest level looks like ancient shingles from the 1960s, so yes, definitely in need of re-roofing). Also having gutters and several of the fascia boards replaced, too. The existing venting in my unfinished open attic space consists of 2 "not large" gable vents (one at each end of house). There's never been soffit venting, since there are no soffits. 

As part of re-shingling, the plan is to add ridgeline vents. However, since the only intake would be from the gable vents, it doesn't seem to me that there would be sufficient airflow for decent ventilation. I've found information on vented drip edges (which add a lower source of intake air by retrofitting the intersection of the roof and the exterior wall), but I'm troubled by products like the Air Vent that have vents positioned basically over the gutter (and if the gutters are blocked or covered with snow/ice, might allow water to enter, in some instances).

I've discovered another approach, however, with products like the Ever-Flo Inhaler Vents. (Kudos on having a company name and product name that leads to Google results that mostly deal with respiratory ailments.) Here's a link: http://www.everflovent.com/pro_inhaler.html

This Inhaler vent basically goes BEHIND the gutter to feed air into the attic (the air actually enters underneath or below the gutter, as opposed to other vented drip edge designs where the air enters above the gutter). Use of gutter is optional in its use. 

Seems like this would solve my ventilation problem. Anyone have experience with this approach or product?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 5, 2012)

I think that is the best answer, When you have that done you should also close the gable vents.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 6, 2012)

Also, make sure that the insulation in the attic does not restrict the air flow at the lower edge where the roof meets the sofit. If you have a built out attic the insulation in between the rafter bays will restrict your ability to have any air movement, unless they installed baffles between the insulation and roof deck.


----------



## ZnCuSnRoofer (Feb 16, 2012)

Your house is perfect for a product I've been using for years with houses like yours that have no soffit. 

Look here: http://www.dciproducts.com/html/smartvent.htm

or use this product if replacement gutters are in your future, when using FaciaFlow the existing gutters will need to be removed

http://www.gaf.com/Roofing/Residential/Products/Roof-Vents/Cobra-FasciaFlow-Vent

or this one: this product is a little newer but comes from a good company:

http://www.airvent.com/professional/products/intake-theedge.shtml


You absolutely need waterproof underlayment like Grace or GAF Weather watch at the eaves, dormers and valleys; it should extend at least 24" past the warm wall but further isn't really necessary.

The first and third linked products are a little more amenable to having insulation stuffed into the eave because they typically vent above the attic floor. 



Good luck,
Tom
www.lyonscontracting.com


----------



## philipluckey (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, i had my roof replaced last week, and wanted to share an update. I introduced the Cobra FasciaFlow boards to my roofing contractor -- he'd never seen such a thing. He checked with the local roofing supply company, and they didn't have any in stock. It could be ordered, but they order by the pallet (at $9,000 per pallet). Too expensive per piece, anyway. So we went with a vented drip edge instead (made of sheet metal). It's all done now, looks much better. In addition to removing all old shingles and installing new 3-tab Tamko 25-yr shingles, I had them build a roof over my front porch stoop and replace old gutters with new 6" gutters (with screens).  All completed now; now I won't dread rainstorms!

Here's a short video summary of the new roof on my home:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qE_Kao8GIV4[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (Mar 7, 2012)

I got a little dizzy watching the video, but it looks good.


----------

